# MV Inverlee



## AGillies (Aug 5, 2017)

Does anyone know where I can find a picture of the MV Inverlee, a motor tanker requisitioned by the Admiralty for war service and torpedoed off the coast of North Africa en route to Gibraltar on 19th of October 1941? 
I'm research the men from Applecross (north west Highlands) who died in the two world wars, and one of them was lost on the Inverlee. Would like a photo to show for a talk I'm doing for the local historical society.


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Info and photo here:
http://historicalrfa.org/requisitio...ies-i/1506-requisitioned-auxiliaries-inverlee


----------



## AGillies (Aug 5, 2017)

That's fantastic, many thanks for the speedy reply.


----------

